# Long term car rental Andalucia



## GDSW (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello All,
Does anybody know of a company that does long term, reasonable car rental?
We'll be renting before purchasing our property and will need a means of transport, too, so need to rent a car before we decide to permanently stay in Spain
Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GDSW said:


> Hello All,
> Does anybody know of a company that does long term, reasonable car rental?
> We'll be renting before purchasing our property and will need a means of transport, too, so need to rent a car before we decide to permanently stay in Spain
> Thank you


Some of the rental companies will do deals on long term. We did this with Malagacar.com several years ago when we first moved to Spain. We had the car for about 6 weeks, I cant remember the cost or the deal tho. I suggest maybe you ask a few and see. It certainly helps if its off season!

Jo xxx


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, we are here in Malaga now doing the same as you, and we rented a car (A 4 door Seat Ibiza 1.9d) for 3 months from a company based in Malaga airport called Firefly. The on line quote was only about £350 but it actually cost about £650 in total, this included a full tank of fuel, the VAT, and the extra insurance that we opted for (standard insurance doesn't cover tyres/ the undercarriage). Was very pleased with this deal!


----------

